# Sexshy bright colours!



## SQUALID (Aug 16, 2008)

I´ve never posted my FOTDs (or EOTDs/make up playing to be precise), so I´ll start with some older ones. All pigments are MAD Minerals *junkie* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Left purple eye:
*Kunzite
Pizzazz
Drama Queen*

Right purple eye:
*Big Apple
Pizzazz
Alyssa*







Smokey eyes:
*Black (matte)
Fog
Wedding*







Left orange eye:
*Taxi*
*Sour Apple*
*Temptress*
*Chartreuse* (MAC!) 
*Ivory White* on the lashes
*Wedding* 

Right eye - lost my creativity.. 








Left purple eye:*
Eggplant 
Islander 
Love 
Wedding 
Halo*
*Pizzazz * on the lashes
Right black-pink eye:
*Black 
Hot Stuff 
Wedding* 
*Bordeaux*
*Hot stuff*







Orange tiger eyes:
*Choc. Mint 
Eroticism 
Black 
Wedding*






Thanks for watching


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 16, 2008)

OMFG!!! you rock!!! I loooove these!!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 16, 2008)

Ooo!! The tiger eyes are my favorite!!! so pretty! I'm going to try this one day!

I love the orange and yellow also!!!

For the 4th look, the right eye, how did you achieve such a great line? what brush did you use?

your brows are fierce!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

You are so talented! I love every single look but the 2nd is truly my favorite! Gorgeous


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, amazing work


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow, you are really talented!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

WOW! amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see more!


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks chixx, I´m glad you like them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_For the 4th look, the right eye, how did you achieve such a great line? what brush did you use?_

 
I used Make Up Stores 105


----------



## kimmy (Aug 16, 2008)

your eyebrows are so hot. i dig these, especially the pink/black eye.


----------



## crystalado (Aug 16, 2008)

All of these looks are fire!  All I can say is wow!


----------



## jt1088 (Aug 16, 2008)

ohhhh very creative!


----------



## rbella (Aug 16, 2008)

Ummmm....Could you _be_ more awesome?  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous eyes you have


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 16, 2008)

Amazing looks!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous colour combinations!


----------



## OohJeannie (Aug 16, 2008)

MANNN! I love all these looks!!


----------



## red (Aug 16, 2008)

simply amazing


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 16, 2008)

You have some bomb eyebrows.


----------



## nikki (Aug 16, 2008)

Love em!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2008)

Awesome looks


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 16, 2008)

wow these looks are so bold beautiful job!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SQUALID* 

 
_Left purple eye:*
Eggplant 
Islander 
Love 
Wedding 
Halo*
*Pizzazz * on the lashes
Right black-pink eye:
*Black 
Hot Stuff 
Wedding* 
*Bordeaux*
*Hot stuff*




_

 
I love this!!!  It reminds me of Maleficent.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Holy cow you are talented!  Great job!  I love the third one the best but they all rock!


----------



## zerin (Aug 17, 2008)

wow! i love all those looks! you are soo talented!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

wow! all of them are awesome.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2008)

Stunning! I love the shapes you created...


----------



## Briar (Aug 17, 2008)

Amazing looks!  I'm a mineral pigment junkie too


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG you are my new favorite on spektra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-  Please email me and let me know about this line of minerals. I'm super curious and also how are you applying them?


----------



## lsperry (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm speechless....What beautiful talent!!


----------



## nico (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! You're so creative and beautiful


----------



## pennybeau (Aug 17, 2008)

Love these looks; you are so talented!!!


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow amazing!
Very talented!
Please make a tut with MAD Minerals, would like to see how you are doing this!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 17, 2008)

These are fabulous! You've got a lot of talent, girl!


----------



## pratbc (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely incredible!  Amazingly surreal looks!


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow you have gorgeous eyes.  Lovely looks and colors used!!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2008)

amazing !


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

So Pretty!
The 1st right eye looks like Milady...love that look!
But I really like the last pic with the tiger look, very pretty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have never seen anything like these looks ..Sooooo Beautiful...
I love all of them!!!! Can you come to my house and do my eyes...everyday


----------



## Liliasmommy (Aug 18, 2008)

Omygosh! I love the smoky eye look! So georgous!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 18, 2008)

gorgeous! these looks are hot!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

WOWZA! Your eyes look amazing


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 18, 2008)

Nicely done : )


----------



## RJN (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, luv them all.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 18, 2008)

*I AM SPEECHLESS*

You are so incredibly talented....


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 19, 2008)

HOT! HOT! HOT! I love them all but the Tiger look is my absolute Fav!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 19, 2008)

You did a GREAT job! Love it!


----------



## happyapplejj (Aug 19, 2008)

You roooooooock.


----------



## aimee (Aug 19, 2008)

WOW
youre a blending pro
very inspiring and your brows are flawless too


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 19, 2008)

What they all said, and WOW, you are so skilled, your eyes, brows, creations, are all inspiring, jawdropping and I am literally amazed at your work.  *pulling out my Julie (MAD Lady) minerals again*


----------



## Myranda (Aug 19, 2008)

Wauw! You've definately got talent!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 19, 2008)

wow pretty i love the pink one


----------



## ahamoments (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in awe of your skills.  Absolutely amazing looks.


----------



## Dollheart (Sep 21, 2008)

im totally envious of your skills ^_^ 
these looks are flawlessly applied
xox


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Sep 21, 2008)

ill deff save this page!!! you got skills girl!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 22, 2008)

Whoa!
You are an amazing artist! I am in awe...


----------



## jdechant (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing job!! Wow..I love all of these looks!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 22, 2008)

OMG The last one is brilliant!!!!!! That liner is absolute perfection!! KUDOS!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 22, 2008)

the orange is amazing


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

FREAKING AMAZING!! Wow - your blending skills are PERFECT! I love the second look!


----------



## Lessandes (Sep 22, 2008)

Omg so many great looks.....love especially the last ones....thanks for sharing =)

...and looking forward to see more!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh wow, these are all so cool.The orange tiger eye is my fave, and your eyebrows are to die for!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 22, 2008)

They are all amazing... you are so talented.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Sep 22, 2008)

oooo!
Those looks are HOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great job!


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 22, 2008)

u have beautiful talent


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 22, 2008)

sooo wicked!


----------



## amethystangel (Sep 23, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Sick, sick, sick as you are in every single post. Love your work.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE the last two!


----------



## bloodclotheart (Nov 20, 2008)

post moar.


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the second one!


----------



## blkayznempress (Nov 20, 2008)

These looks are FIYAH!!!!! I love them all! Great Job!!!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 20, 2008)

dang u're very talented indeed !! :O
<3


----------



## ShauntyXD (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm in love <3


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the 2nd and 3rd looks are truly amazing.
Your *very* talented :]

Woo!!


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 16, 2008)

I think the 2nd and 4th looks are truly amazing.
Your *very* talented :]







Woo!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 16, 2008)

these are great!! i LOVE all the ones with the pink!!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 16, 2008)

The only word I can say is WOW


----------



## A Ro (Dec 16, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------



## PerfectlyOdd (Mar 20, 2009)

i love love love the orange one.  and your brows are so perfect!


----------



## fintia (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## gubeca (Mar 20, 2009)

woooow.....that is amazing!!


----------



## jphan07 (Nov 8, 2009)

omg it's beautiful


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Nov 8, 2009)

you are so talented and pretty!!


----------



## Iya (Nov 8, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## primor2 (Nov 8, 2009)

very beautifully done your art is perfection =]


----------



## laguayaca (Nov 8, 2009)

Sexshy indeed, all of them very awesome!


----------



## Nushki (Nov 8, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Nov 8, 2009)

Your blending is amazing!  And your color placement is so unusual, I love it!!


----------



## hazel06 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!
how do you put apply eye makeup like that. i want to try to this but i dont think i can


----------



## Soleil185 (Nov 10, 2009)

I definitely want to try that orange/tiger eye combo.


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG!!! You are so talented. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore the black-pink eye.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love this!!!  It reminds me of Maleficent.




_

 





  completely.


----------



## ZoZo (Nov 10, 2009)

*Sooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nattyngeorge (Nov 10, 2009)

amazing


----------

